# Askeria 11/14 HC sucht für 25er - 3 Raidtage!



## Sailiel (15. November 2013)

Askeria ist eine 25er Raidgilde die seit August 2006 auf dem PVE Server Sen'jin besteht. 
Hervorgegangen aus Fusionen verschiedener Top-Gilden zu Classic-Zeiten, waren wir seither stets eine 
der besten Gilden auf dem Server.

In den folgenden Add-Ons konnten wir Platz 2 und 3 auf dem Server behaupten.
Unser Anspruch ist es, mit nur 3 Raidtagen das maximum an Progress zu erreichen, und genau dazu 
suchen wir noch motivierte und fähige Spieler, um dies weiterhin im 25er umsetzten zu können.


RAIDSTATUS (im 25er) :
- 11/14 HC SoO
- 11/13 HC TdD
- 6/6 HC Mogu'shan
- 2/6 HC Herz der Angst
- 1/4 HC Terasse des Endlosen Frühlings

*Wir suchen:
1 Tank: Klasse egal (HC taugliches Gear) Zuverlässigkeit > all
2 Heiler: Monk, Schami
2 Melee: Katze, Schurke
2-3 Ranged: Eule, Ele, Hexer*

Raidzeiten:
Mittwoch: 19.15 - 23.00 Uhr
Donnerstag: 19.15-23.00 Uhr
Sonntag: 18.15 - 23.00 Uhr

Sollten im 25er Content noch Bosse in einer ID stehen, werden diese im 10/25er ausserhalb der 
Raidzeiten auf freiwilliger Basis noch gelegt.
Weiterhin gibt es eine aktive Twink-Raidgruppe.

Was ihr mitbringen solltet:
- ZUVERLÄSSIGKEIT!- Spaß und hohe Motivation am Spiel
- längere Erfahrung mit der Klasse
- Befähigung für euren second Spec sehr vorteilhaft
- eigenständiges Denken, informieren bzgl. Encountern
- optimale Verzauberungen und Sockel
- aktive Raidbeteiligung (min. 85% ) wenn ihr nur 2/3 Tagen könnt meldet euch bitte nicht!
- selbstständige Vorbereitung für Raid´s (Flask´s, Buff-Food)
- funktionierende Internetverbindung
- funktionierender PC- funktionnierendes Headset mit Micro / TS3

Wenn ihr euch hier wiederfindet und Lust auf zielorientiertes Raiden mit erwachsenen und 
sympathischen Spielern habt, bewerbt euch unter:

http://www.askeria-senjin.de
oder per /w an:
Tanks > Vittorio#2926
Heiler > Tanusha#2624
Ranged > Mutaba#2148 oder Eckes#2538  
Melees > Captnfuture#2953


----------



## Sailiel (20. November 2013)

Update 

8/14 hc


----------



## Sailiel (30. November 2013)

Update 

9/14 hc


----------



## Sailiel (5. Dezember 2013)

suche noch aktuell


----------



## Sailiel (19. Dezember 2013)

10/14


----------



## Sailiel (7. Januar 2014)

update nach den feiertagen


----------



## Sailiel (21. Januar 2014)

update 11/14


----------



## Sailiel (27. Januar 2014)

Update 

*Wir suchen:
- Tank: ---
2 Heiler: Monk, Schami
2 Melee: Katze, Schurke
2-3 Ranged: Eule, Ele, Hexer*


----------



## Sailiel (30. Januar 2014)

nochmal update 

*Wir suchen:
1 Tank: Klasse egal (HC taugliches Gear) Zuverlässigkeit > all
2 Heiler: Monk, Schami
2 Melee: Katze, Schurke
2-3 Ranged: Eule, Ele, Hexer*


----------

